# Steak sandwich



## Ishbel (Jan 4, 2006)

This is one of my favourite lunch snacks from a local take-away place!  They cook it in front of you, and I have managed to make a reasonable stab at making it taste as good at home as when I buy it 

1 x 200-300g sirloin, ribeye or fillet Aberdeen Angus steak
Extra virgin olive oil
A few slivers of garlic
Sea salt and black pepper
Lemon juice

½ a baguette loaf (not a FULL sized one!)
Shredded lettuce
Hot English mustard


Preheat a griddle pan on a high heat for 20 minutes. If the steak is in the fridge, take it out so it comes to room temperature while the griddle heats.
Barely wipe one side of the steak with extra virgin olive oil. Make a couple of cuts on the other side and push in the slivers of garlic.
Reduce the heat to medium and put the steak on the griddle, oiled side down. Leave it for 5-6 minutes, allowing the steak to form its own crispy barrier to the heat. Don't pull it from the griddle to turn it until it comes away easily. If it wants to stick, leave it. In a few minutes it will lift away easily.
Turn the steak, add salt and pepper to the cooked side, and let the meat just sear on the bottom for a minute before lifting it off on to a warmed plate. You can judge how the steak is cooked by cutting into it. Return it to the pan if you want it more well done.
When the steak is cooked the way you want, drizzle a little extra virgin olive oil over it to 'catch' the juices, and add a good squeeze of lemon juice to lift its flavour. Leave the steak on a warm dish for a minute or so to rest. Cut it in two lengthways and lay it in the baguette. Add plenty of shredded lettuce and a good smear of hot mustard. Serve.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 4, 2006)

Ishbel,
now this is one my family will love...My son just sent us some angus beef for the freezer and I can just see the kids faces now..They love steak sandwiches..Thank you 

kadesma


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 4, 2006)

We had it for lunch on New Year's Day.  Too much to eat the night before and a teensy-weensy hangover - so it helped to make us feel more human to face the new year!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 4, 2006)

perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2006)

one of my faves ishbel. coleman's on garlic sauteed roast beast is fantastic. i like the addition of lemon; will have to remember to try that.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 5, 2006)

I like beef above all other meats, and this is a really scrumptious way to eat it as a snack.

Coleman's English mustard will certainly clear out the sinuses, eh?!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 5, 2006)

I love mine with A1 brand steak sauce between two crusty slices of whole wheat.  And the steak must be rare.  Yum!

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## caliloo (Jan 11, 2006)

What - no Cheez Whiz?!?! LOL! Talk about different cultures! This sounds great but it is *very* different then the steak sandwiches we get here near Philly. 

Alexa


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 11, 2006)

Yep - here a steak sandwich is just that.....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 11, 2006)

A long time ago, in a far away place (San Diego, 1976), I was walking down the North side of Broadway Avenue, near what used to be the Y.M.C.A, before they cleaned up the downtown area.  My motorcycle was safely chained to a lightpole and I was a single man, a sailor no less, with a few extra bucks in my pocket.  I happened upon a little restaurant that had "Steak Sandwich" in bold letters on a vertical menu board.  I stepped in and ordered one, expecting somethin like a Philly Beef.  To my surprise, I was presented with a flame-grilled New York Strip steak, cooked medium rare and placed between two slices of bread.  There was A1 Steak Sauce on the table.  The rest is history.  Probably because it was the first one I'd ever had, and because a sandwich of such grand proportions was completely unexpected, I have never forgotten that sandwich.  

The restaurant is long gone, probably along with the cook.  But I wish I could thank him personally for the memory.  Oh, and I spent $15 dollars U.S. that nite at a nearby arcade.  It was a good night for a young, single sailor who was brand new to the city.

What I can say is thank you Ishbel, for bringing back that memory.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank YOU for sharing the memory!  

I always think how amazing it is that a certain smell or colour can trigger a memory, often long-forgotten.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Ishbel, going to try that steak this evening.Sounds so yummy.


----------

